# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  afgebouwd van de paroxetine, nu een half jaar.

## Geram

Hallo,
Ben nu afgebouwd een half jaar van de paroxetine. Hopende me nu toch wel beter te voelen.
Kan totaal mn draai niet vinden, er komt niks uit mn handen. Ben mezelf nog steeds niet.
Heb last van behoorlijke spanningen s morgens en angst
Heb nog wel mn lorazepam maar die werkt nog maar voor een kwart. Neem 3 x een halve van 2,5 mg. 
Ik word er wanhopig van!
Zijn er nog meer mensen die na het stoppen van de ad, zichzelf niet meer kennen in hun doen en laten.
En wat kun je eraan doen?

Hoop op herkenning..

Groetjes Geram

----------

